# The Muscle Up Power Bodybuilding Program



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's a bulking program I designed a while back to help add lean body mass. The program is based on the stepwise principle I talked about in my high carb dieting articles. The program includes both a training and diet plan and includes exercises and foods that I would consider are key for developing a balanced strong physique. We all have our favorite foods and exercises and over time things can be substituted, modified or removed, but the core lifts of Deadlift, Squat, Push Press and Bench should always be the foundation if you decide to give this a shot. The program is also designed around the assumption that training will take place between meal 4 and 5 (meal 5 is a post workout meal). A recovery shake has also not been included in the total calorie count since I don't include this in the count ( I always view this as a replacement shake). SO feel free to include your own recovery drink post workout I use and recommend Extreme Build and Recover 65g of carbs and 25g of protein per serving, high in water soluble vitamins, BCAA, HMB, Glutamine and pH buffered creatine. The program should be pretty straight forward to follow: 

*The Muscle Up Power Bodybuilding Program*

Accredited Nutritionist with Nutrition Society BSc (HONs), MSc, ACN PhD BNBF Mr Scotland Andrew Chappell

*Warm Up*

Warm Up 10 mins on a tread mill/cross trainer get your heart rate around 140bpm.

*Cool Down*

Simply walk on treadmill for around 5 - 10 minutes, until heart rate returns to resting level. This should be followed once by stretching off all the major muscle groups: Quads, Hamstrings, Calf's, Adductors, Chest, Lats, Shoulders and Triceps.

*Rest and Schedule*

2 days work, 1-day rest, 2 day work, 2 days rest. This allows 4 days work a week with enough rest between work outs, and fits with a weekly schedule. When working between sets it is also important to give yourself appropriate rest. Hypertrophy training it is recommended taking around a minute between sets for endurance it is recommended talking around 30 seconds rest between sets.

*This is a six week program, you should look to increase the amount of weight you use every single week to ensure progression.*

*Session One: Monday*

*Muscles Worked: Pecs, Triceps, Abs*


*Exercise**Sets**Reps*Bench Press38Dumbbell Incline Press310Flys312French Press38Tricep Push downs310Tricep Extensions312Leg Raise, Crunch Superset315

*Session Two: Tuesday*

*Muscles Worked: Lats and Biceps*


*Exercise**Sets**Reps*Lat Pull Down/Chins410Deadlift48Bent Over Rows38Single Arm Rows312Seated/ Standing Curls310Preacher Curls310

*Session Three*

*Muscles Worked: Delts and Traps, Abs*


*Exercise**Sets**Reps*Push Press46Seated Barbell Press310Lateral Raises312Rear Deltoids315Shrugs Barbell38Front Plank Superset Crunches315

*Session Four: Friday*

*Muscles Worked: Calf's, Hamstrings, Quads and Glutes*


*Exercise**Sets**Reps*Squats48Front Squat36Leg Press312Leg Curls412Stiff leg Deadlift38Calve Raises/Toe Presses616

*Diet Plan*

Lean Mass: 68kg Age: 18 - 29yrs Activity Level: High

This is a 14 week bulking plan designed to increase lean mass without increasing fat mass. If you find at any point you start to accumulate fat, ease off on increasing the calories and wait an extra two weeks before moving onto the next phase, you might spend as long as 6 weeks on one phase. I calculated from the Information you sent me, you would be consuming around 3000kcals in the offseason. Based on my own calculations for your lean bodyweight, I've come up with what I consider to be an optimum baseline assuming you are quite active throughout the day. I have also shuffled the macros (60% CHO, Pro 20%, Fat 20%). You should manage to eat all the protein and fat in the diet without a problem. There is however a lot of carbs in this diet if you struggle to consume them, you can either add an extra meal or increase your fat content (so long as it does not exceed 30%) of your dietary intake. Eating raw eggs is not advised, so do not do this, the protein is not considered biologically available when eggs are raw, and require cooking.

*Week 1 - Baseline Diet *

BMR + PAR = 3086 Kcal Protein 20%, Fat 20%, Carbohydrates 60%


*Protein (g)**Fats (g)**Carbohydrates (g)**Calories (Kcal)**Week 1*154684933086*Week 3*164735253286*Week 6*174775573486*Week 9*184815893686*Week 11*189846053786*Week 14*194866213886

*Week 1 Protein 154g, Fat 68g, Carbohydrate 493g *


*Foods**Meal 1 *150g of Oats, 250ml Skimmed Milk, 200g of Eggs, 12.5g Cod liver Oil (table spoon)*Meal 2*100g Pasta, 100g Turkey Breast. Veg*Meal 3*175g Brown Basmati Rice 125g Chicken Breast, 25g Olives, Veg*Meal 4*175g Brown Basmati Rice, 100g Turkey Breast 25g Olives, Veg*Meal 5 *300g of Potatoes (Sweet on non-training days), 125g Chicken Breast, Veg*Meal 6*60g Rice Cakes, 50g low fat cottage Cheese

*All CHO are uncooked weights, Protein represents cooked weight.

*Week 3 Protein 164g, Fat 73g, Carbohydrate 525g*


*Foods**Meal 1 *150g of Oats, 250ml Skimmed Milk, 200g Eggs, 12.5g Cod liver Oil*Meal 2*70g Brown Bread, 50g Cottage Cheese*Meal 3*100g Pasta, 100g Turkey Breast. Veg. 30g Olives*Meal 4*175g Brown Basmati Rice 125g Chicken Breast, 25g Olives, Veg*Meal 5*175g Brown Basmati Rice, 100g Turkey Breast 25g Olives, Veg*Meal 6 *300g of Potatoes (Sweet see above), 125g Chicken Breast, Veg*Meal 7*60g Rice Cakes, 50g low fat cottage Cheese

*Week 6 Protein 174g, Fat 77g, Carbohydrate 557g*


*Foods**Meal 1 *150g of Oats, 250ml Skimmed Milk, 200g Eggs, Cod liver Oil*Meal 2*100g Brown Bread, 50g Low Fat Cottage Cheese*Meal 3*100g Pasta, 100g Turkey Breast. Veg. 30g Olives*Meal 4*175g Brown Basmati Rice 150g Chicken Breast, 25g Olives, Veg*Meal 5*175g Brown Basmati Rice, 100g Turkey Breast 25g Olives, Veg*Meal 6 *300g of Potatoes (Sweet as above), 150g Chicken Breast, Veg*Meal 7*80g Rice Cakes, 50g low fat cottage Cheese

*Week 9 Protein 184g, Fat 81g, Carbohydrate 589g*


*Foods**Meal 1 *150g of Oats, 250ml Skimmed Milk, 200g Eggs, 15g Cod liver Oil*Meal 2*100g Brown Bread, 50g Low Fat Cottage Cheese*Meal 3*133g Brown Basmati Rice, 76g Turkey Breast, 30g Olives*Meal 4*100g Pasta, 76g Turkey Breast. Veg. 30g Olives*Meal 5 *133g Brown Basmati Rice 150g Chicken Breast, 30g Olives, Veg*Meal 6*133g Brown Basmati Rice, 76g Turkey Breast 30g Olives, Veg*Meal 7*300g of Potatoes, (Sweet as above) 150g Chicken Breast, Veg*Meal 8*80g Rice Cakes, 50g low fat cottage Cheese

*Week 11 Protein 189g, Fat 84g, Carbohydrates 605g*


*Foods**Meal 1 *150g of Oats, 250ml Skimmed Milk, 200g Eggs, 15g Cod liver Oil*Meal 2*120g Brown Bread, 50g Low Fat Cottage Cheese*Meal 3*133g Brown Basmati Rice, 76g Turkey Breast, 30g Olives*Meal 4*100g Pasta, 76g Turkey Breast. Veg. 30g Olives*Meal 5 *133g Brown Basmati Rice 150g Chicken Breast, 30g Olives, Veg*Meal 6*133g Brown Basmati Rice, 76g Turkey Breast 30g Olives, Veg*Meal 7*300g of Potatoes, (Sweet as above) 150g Chicken Breast, Veg*Meal 8*80g Rice Cakes, 50g low fat cottage Cheese

*Week 14 Protein 194g, Fat 86g, Carbohydrates 621g*


*Foods**Meal 1 *150g of Oats, 250ml Skimmed Milk, 200g Eggs, 15g Cod liver Oil*Meal 2*120g Brown Bread, 50g Low Fat Cottage Cheese*Meal 3*140g Brown Basmati Rice, 83g Turkey Breast, 30g Olives*Meal 4*100g Pasta, 83g Turkey Breast. Veg. 30g Olives*Meal 5 *140g Brown Basmati Rice 150g Chicken Breast, 30g Olives, Veg*Meal 6*140g Brown Basmati Rice,83g Turkey Breast 30g Olives, Veg*Meal 7*300g of Potatoes, (Sweet as above) 150g Chicken Breast, Veg*Meal 8*80g Rice Cakes, 50g low fat cottage Cheese


*Foods**Vegetables*Red Onions, Peppers (Green, Red, Yellow, Orange), Celery, Spring Onions, Mushrooms, Lettuce (all variety's), Cucumbers, Tomatoes (use sparingly), green beans, peas, bamboo shoots, water crest, spinach,Where I have written veg after a meal you can include a 80g serving of the following vegetables. Ie. You could have 20g of peppers, 20g of mushrooms, and 40g of spinach. Try to have a variety, I suggest buying a large amount of veg chopping it then freezing it to keep the freshness. 

*Red Meat and Fish: *You will notice within the diet I have include no fish or red meat. These are obviously needed as part of a balanced diet, so be sure to include oily fish as part of your diet in at least 3 of your meals per week ie. Salmon, sardines, mackerel or tuna steaks. You can also include canned tuna in your diet, if you do however bear in mind there is no omega 3 in canned sources, so you can't substitute this for a portion of oily fish. You should also do the same for your red meat add it for 2 to 3 meals a couple of times per week. Make sure you use lean cuts or extra lean mince. Obviously if you add a portion of red meat or oily fish you have to take a portion of chicken, or turkey out. Likewise this is also the same for chicken turkey or any of the foods mentioned on the list you can substitute them for foods of equal nutrient values. Be aware though I have worked out the amounts exactly with an emphasis on variety.

*Condiments: *I have not made an allowance for condiments within the diet, spices are fine so feel free to add things like pasta seasoning or all spice to your chicken. There are plenty of low cal sauces you can get from the supermarket and things like soyasauce and cider vinegar are also low cal options.

*Supplements: *You will notice I have included no protein shakes within your diet. The only time you should consume one is post workout, which should be a protein, carb mixture, this does not count towards your total calorie intake. You could also consume whey prior to a workout to increase anabolism. Other supplements I would suggest would be Creatine, a Multi-vitamin, Fish Oil, and BCAA to take before during and after a workout. Extreme Nutrition Reload is also an excellent test booster.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

would love to try this, but im doing cals thing now and there is no way i could eat that much. Thanks for sharing i can at least pic bits from it


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sure you'll be in safe hands with Cals plan Dave. Treat this more as a guide that you could adapt in the future or a point of reference rather than something you need to follow to the letter. Although I think you'd make pretty good gains if you did follow it closely.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks good. Might try this at the end of summer when I've finished my cutting.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Very good post. Looks quite similiar to the routine that I'm doing actually


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dave_c said:


> would love to try this, but im doing cals thing now and there is no way i could eat that much. Thanks for sharing i can at least pic bits from it


little steps dave...

when you can stick to sommat like this i`ll be more than happy to let you loose..


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Great thread and so easy to understand Andy will try to work around your plan


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> you should look to increase the amount of weight you use every single week to ensure progression.


would that be on every set of every exercise andy?


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Not every exercise Cal. Only the main exercises. The other assistance or isolation exercises it's more important to feel f the muscle work.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

would that also be failure on every set of the big exercises dude?

i do a similar thing in regard to your iso`s and do similar with my last compounds..


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

It's more important to get consistent sets rather than to fail every single set. So it's a 10 rep max not a 10th rep is failure. If you increase your weights by 2.5kg per week in the compounds you won't ever fail over the course of 6 weeks, or you should only be really failing on the last set of that exercise. Once you plateau with an exercise and you can't achieve the desired range any more it's time to change your assistance exercises or alter your rep range.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so basically 3 sets all same working weight only going to failure or risking failure on last set.. (cumulative fatigue stylee)



> Once you plateau with an exercise and you can't achieve the desired range any more it's time to change your assistance exercises or alter your rep range


this i think is where our philosphies diverge, i`m training to get to this point to then get my 0.5`s out..

i dont have accessory exercises which in my mind will come out when the bigger weights are acheived.. 

it is at the plateau point youre trying to reach that i then find it very difficult to gauge or continue progression with the inclusion of iso`s etc..

hence the Q`s


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe I need to move onto using 0.5kg plates as well then Cal not a bad idea. By assistance exercises we're talking things like front squat, dips, eccentric-less rows, things like that rather than any direct isolation work. It's power bodybuilding so your very much training a lift like powerlifting, but simply in a different rep range. I don't think our philosophies are that different.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

AChappell said:


> *Maybe I need to move onto using 0.5kg plates* as well then Cal not a bad idea. By assistance exercises we're talking things like front squat, dips, eccentric-less rows, things like that rather than any direct isolation work. It's power bodybuilding so your very much training a lift like powerlifting, but simply in a different rep range. I don't think our philosophies are that different.


if you do try it i`ll be very interested in how it goes over a period of time, i actually think training to a much "finer line" could take you to a new level and given how well your trainings clearly going that could help you win some serious titles.

i`m not trying to sound c0cky or arrogant i just think it`ll make a massive difference and the icing on the cake of what youre already doing.

i`m sure theres other styles and techniques that will also help of course..


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm afraid during this period of trainign Cal it's more about intensity of the workouts rather than trying to increase your poundage every week, strenght tends to decline towards the tail end of the diet so it's difficult to keep getting stronger. Although I have went from squating 160kg to 170kg for sets of 6 reps by implementing this method in recent weeks. That in itself is a PB so I guess you could maybe style do it, but I've never really tried if I'm honest.

I like the small incremental approach and will be implementing it during my next offseason, I think it could be the difference too. Adding weight is still the best way to ensure progressing if you ask me.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

glad ive piqued your interest dude 

its just sommat to add in with periodisation..

as you suggested previously i need to deload more often than i do, or at least be more aware that i need to or increase non training days and rest more, to cope with long gaining cycles.

tbh i dont think you really need to lift more than 170 and i thinks its a hellovan achievement to hit those numbers without using little weight plates to get there, but if you can hit 170 you can hit 171 next time.. why wouldnt you lol..

rather than going higher weight i`d try and use the small plates to get you from 160x7 to 170 7, then 160 by 8 to 170 by 8, 5 years time you might be smashing out sets of 15 at 170kg lol

youre a hellova size for 24? and youve got years of competitiveness in you even before you peak imo..

btw will you still be competing as a heavyweight in the bnbf finals? (presumably you have no choice)

i know you werent sure whether you`d be heavy enuff in the regional and im assuming youre gonna come in leaner for the final?

i just think this year you`d make a massive middleweight with aesthetics but a comparatively small heavy which might go against you..

if you remember i picked you to win your regional and i reckon at the right weight you could go overall, whether its this year or not i havent a clue, i`m on the galtonators FB and i see loads of his natty mates and i dont really see you being troubled...

there was a lightweight who won his regional overall recently tho and he was very aesthetic..

very best of luck on the day..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Andy, did you mean to only quote 50g cottage cheese before bed? I only ask because it doesn't sound like much protein to take on before the fasted period.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> glad ive piqued your interest dude
> 
> its just sommat to add in with periodisation..
> 
> ...


I suspect I'll be a middleweight come the show. Thus far it looks like 26 guys will be in the open class so the split should work out at around 9 per class give or take. I agree with you though I'd be better off as a middle than a heavy. I've also not got a clue how heavy I'm going to be come the show, I'm leaner yet still as heavy as I was this point last time out at around 81.5kg this morning. That should make me a decent size middle or maybe I'll just be fat!

I see your point about adding the extra rep, but I've always found that being able to do the heavier weight translates into greater progression when it comes to reps at a lighter weight. might be another way to go though, I squated 17 1/2 reps with 140kg last week so maybe the 15 reps with 170kg might be achievable in the next few years. I'm 25 though but I recon, I can still manage, might be a plan for the offseason. Cheers for the vote of confidence though I'll do my best come show day.

With regards to the cottage cheese Dorsey, good observation. The diet designed is more based on prioritising calories mainly from carbs but I suppose if you wanted to you could always up the cheese and reduce the rice cakes to give you a higher fasted protein hit.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting Andy,

2 questions.

1. 8 meals a day? Wow, I dont know if i can afford that and have the time for that at work etc.. can these be supplemented by say a few boiled eggs (or another cheaper option?)

2. Why so many olives? Is it because they aid in the nutrition or just cos they taste good  ??


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

jakal2001 said:


> Thanks for posting Andy,
> 
> 2 questions.
> 
> ...


If you can fit all those meals across 5 instead of 8 to achieve the calories then that would also work. 8 is obviously better than 5 though, but you have to work with work/life commitments obviously. The problem with adding any alternative foods to the diet plan is simple. If you stray from the original plan then the calories are no longer accounted for, so if you intend to add eggs then be sure to know what your adding or taking out.

I actually thought the plan was relatively in expense compared to a plan much higher in protein.

2. Olives taste good, but the real reason is to ensure you get enough good fats into your diet. Olives are a good source of monounsaturated fats. These fats seem to have a positive effect on blood cholesterol levels. Although it maybe really at the expense of other more unhealthy fats. You need a certain amount of fats also to help fuel your workouts, spare the carbohydrates and protein and to help in the production of testosterone.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Olives are literally the one food I won't eat - what would you consider a suitable substitute?

I've taken your advice on board re the superiority of oily fish so at present my primary fats come from

Flax seed powder

Almonds

Oily fish (mackerel and salmon for the most part)

EVOO

Occasional egg yolk

My main goal was always to rebalance n3 - n6 but we've obviously spoken about that before.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Good Stuff!

I've started using this routine now so looking forward to progressing!


----------



## BillyBoy (Jul 15, 2012)

Andy

Can you interchange the training days with this program?

For example, could I do session 4 on Monday, session 3 on Tuesday, rest, then session 2 on Thursday and session 1 on Friday? Or even mix it up a bit more?

I am trying to switch to your program this from my current training program, and it would be a lot easier if I could interchange the training days.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I cannot see changing the days around being an issue. By the end of the month if you've stuck to it how can you have gone wrong? You've done all it's said and if you've eaten the diet he's suggested then it makes no difference.

Your muscles don't know what day it is, all they know is tension and relaxation along with if they have had enough rest to recover and enough protein to grow.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Extreme's got it spot on, so long as your following the program, it won't really matter which days your perform the exercises. A word of caution though, I designed the original program ot give at least 72hrs between legs and back. I did this for the sake of allowing your lower back and core to recover between sessions along with your central Nervous System.


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hiya guys,

Just wanted to pop on on say how it went for me a few months back when i tried this lol. I have always had a problem with eating (i used to be V fat at 18st) so find it hard to eat lots for the fear!! so i admit i didn't go full on with the diet but the training i loved. I took the meals down to 5 as mentioned earlier and shrank them a bit lol.

The training was new to me in that i had never done a 4 day split, but it worked out great and i still do a 4 day split now. My gains were also great. I added near 20kg on flat press and 30kg on the squat (would have been more but started this ass to the floor squatting lol and i feel like i was ass raped by kKongkong some weeks). I gained similar amounts on all compounds tbh. The main thing for me was that instead on pyramiding up through weights to my max i was able to do my near max for 3 to 4 sets! I sometimes threw in a drop set at the end, if i managed that i knew my weight was going up up next session.

I am still a learner so this was perfect for me lol do this ... eat this ...do this again and eat more of this. I came of this a week early due to a problem in my arm (bicep tendinitis) but my lifting is still as strong but moved about a bit to allow the arm to rest a bit. When my arm is better i will try this again but will actually eat more this time as i know its holding me back now!

Anyway thats just for those who are thinking of trying it or remotely interested 

Mick


----------



## BillyBoy (Jul 15, 2012)

AChappell said:


> Extreme's got it spot on, so long as your following the program, it won't really matter which days your perform the exercises. A word of caution though, I designed the original program ot give at least 72hrs between legs and back. I did this for the sake of allowing your lower back and core to recover between sessions along with your central Nervous System.


Great stuff, I'll bear that in mind. Im starting this next week. It's great that we can see the training that you experts do and follow it, and also get some expert feedback from yourself and Doug. I'm sure it's benefited loads of people.

Brilliant forum!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

No problem Billy,

You let us know any subjects you want us to cover and we'll help you out as best we can.


----------

